# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  المسجد الأقصى (حقائق في سطور وصور)

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 



 

المسجد الاقصى المبارك
حقائق في سطور وصور


"سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله"


المسجد الأقصى هو كل ما دار حوله السور




*مقدمة*

هدف هذه الصفحات هو التعريف بالمسجد الأقصى المبارك، وتصحيح المفاهيم بشأنه. فإذا تعرفنا عليه حقيقة، سنتعلق به، وإذا تعلقنا به، هان كل شيء في سبيل تحريره. ونهجنا في هذا نهج رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي ارتبط بالأقصى، زيارة، وإعمارا (مثلما ارتبط به الأنبياء قبله)، بل، وتوصية للمسلمين بعده بتحريره، لأنه مسجدهم، حقهم أن يعمروه." إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ ءَامَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَءَاتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ."(التوبة) 







*التعريف*

المسجد الأقصى المبارك هو اسم لكل ما دار حوله السور الواقع في أقصى الزاوية الجنوبية الشرقية من مدينة القدس القديمة المسورة بدورها، ويشمل كلا من قبة الصخرة المشرفة (ذات القبة الذهبية) والموجودة في موقع القلب منه، والجامع القِبْلِي[1](ذو القبة الرصاصية السوداء) والواقع أقصى جنوبه ناحية "القِبلة"، فضلا عن نحو 200 معلم آخر تقع ضمن حدود الأقصى، ما بين مساجد، ومبان، وقباب، وأسبلة مياه، ومصاطب، وأروقة، ومدارس، وأشجار، ومحاريب، ومنابر، ومآذن، وأبواب، وآبار، ومكتبات، فضلا عن الساحات.

المسجد الأقصى المبارك يقع في الزاوية الجنوبية الشرقية من القدس المسورة






*المساحة*

تبلغ مساحة المسجد الأقصى حوالي 144 دونماً (الدونم = 1000 متر مربع)، ويحتل نحو سدس مساحة القدس المسورة، وهو على شكل مضلع غير منتظم، طول ضلعه الغربي 491م، والشرقي 462م، والشمالي 310م، والجنوبي 281م.[2] ومن دخل الأقصى فأدى الصلاة، سواء تحت شجرة من أشجاره، أو قبة من قبابه، أو فوق مصطبة، أو عند رواق، أو في داخل قبة الصخرة، أو الجامع القبلي، فصلاته مضاعفة الأجر. عن أبي ذر – رضي الله عنه – *قال : تذاكرنا - ونحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - أيهما أفضل : أمسجد رسول الله أَم بيت المقدس؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"صلاة في مسجدي أفضل من أربع صلوات فيه، ولنعم المصلى هو، وليوشكن أن يكون للرجل مثل شطن فرسه من الأرض حيث يرى منه بيت المقدس خير له من الدنيا جميعا .قـــــال : أو قال خير له من الدنيا وما فيها* ". (أخرجه الحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي) 







*البناء والتاريخ*

ثاني مسجد وضع في الأرض, عن أبي ذر الغفاري ، رضي الله تعالى عنه،* قال: قلت يا رسول الله أي مسجد وضع في الأرض أول؟ قال:" المسجد الحرام" ، قال: قلت ثم أي؟ قال:" المسجد الأقصى"، قلت: كم كان بينهما؟ قال:"أربعون سنة، ثم أينما أدركتك الصلاة فصله، فان الفضل فيه*." (رواه البخاري.)

والأرجح أن أول من بناه هو آدم عليه السلام[3]، اختط حدوده بعد أربعين سنة من إرسائه قواعد البيت الحرام، بأمر من الله تعالى، دون أن يكون قبلهما كنيس ولا كنيسة ولا هيكل ولا معبد.

وكما تتابعت عمليات البناء والتعمير على المسجد الحرام، تتابعت على الأقصى المبارك، فقد عمره سيدنا إبراهيم حوالي العام 2000 قبل الميلاد، ثم تولى المهمة أبناؤه إسحاق ويعقوب عليهم السلام من بعده، كما جدد سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام بناءه، حوالي العام 1000 قبل الميلاد. عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:" *لَمَّا فَرَغَ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ مِنْ بِنَاءِ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ سَأَلَ اللَّهَ ثَلَاثًا حُكْمًا يُصَادِفُ حُكْمَهُ وَمُلْكًا لَا يَنْبَغِي لَأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَلَّا يَأْتِيَ هَذَا الْمَسْجِدَ أَحَدٌ لَا يُرِيدُ إِلَّا الصَّلَاةَ فِيهِ إِلَّا خَرَجَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ كَيَوْمِ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ" فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "أَمَّا اثْنَتَانِ فَقَدْ أُعْطِيَهُمَا وَأَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ الثَّالِثَةَ*".(رواه ابن ماجه والنسائي وأحمد).

ومع الفتح الإسلامي للقدس عام 636م (الموافق 15 للهجرة)، بنى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الجامع القبلي، كنواة للمسجد الأقصى[4]. وفي عهد الدولة الأموية، بنيت قبة الصخرة، كما أعيد بناء الجامع القبلي، واستغرق هذا كله قرابة 30 عاما من 66 هجرية/ 685 ميلادية - 96 هجرية/715 ميلادية،[5] ليكتمل بعدها المسجد الأقصى بشكله الحالي.



*
أهم معالم الأقصى
*
1- الجامع القبلي:



الجامع القبلي


لق عليه العامة خطأ اسم "المسجد الأقصى المبارك"، ولكنه يمثل في الحقيقة الجزء الجنوبي فقط من الأقصى، المواجه للقبلة، ومن هنا جاءت تسميته بـ"القبلي". وهو أول جزء يبنى داخل المسجد الأقصى في العهد الإسلامي، بناه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه -لدى فتح القدس عام 15هـ- 636م. أما بناؤه الحالي، فيرجع إلى عهد عبد الملك بن مروان وابنه الوليد اللذين أعادا بناءه في الأعوام 86 - 96هـ/ 705- 715م.




*
2- قبة الصخرة:*



قبة الصخرة

هذه القبة تمثل جزءا من المسجد الأقصى المبارك, وتقع في موضع القلب منه تقريبا، أقامها الخليفة الأموي عبد الملك بن مروان بين عامي 66-86 هـ / 685-705م على شكل قبة ذهبية عظيمة فوق أعلى صخرة في المسجد الأقصى المبارك، وتقوم على مبنى مثمن الشكل، لإظهار عظمة الدولة الإسلامية. والصخرة المشرفة التي تقوم فوقها القبة غير منتظمة الشكل، وتتميز بأنها كانت قبلة أنبياء بني إسرائيل، كما يرجح أن تكون الموضع الذي عرج منه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السماء. ومع هذا، فهي صخرة طبيعية لا يجوز تعظيمها، أو التبرك بها.

*
من فضائل الأقصى*

· المسجد الأقصى هو قبلة معظم الأنبياء قبل خاتمهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والقبلة الأولى للنبي الخاتم، لمدة 14 عاما تقريبا منذ بعثته وحتى الشهر السادس أو السابع عشر للهجرة, عن ابن عباس قال: "كان رسول الله يصلي وهو بمكة نحو بيت المقدس والكعبة بين يديه وبعدما هاجر إلى المدينة ستة عشر شهرا ثم صرف إلى الكعبة". (أحمد)

· الأقصى هو مسرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما ورد في الآية الكريمة باسمه الصريح: "سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ". (الإسراء) وفيه صلى جميع الأنبياء جماعة خلف إمامهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خلال رحلته هذه، مما يدل على كثرة بركاته حتى إنها لتفيض على ما حوله، ولا تقتصر عليه فقط، حسبما تشير الآية: "باركنا حوله" وليس فيه!

· الأقصى هو مبدأ معراج محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السماء، عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أتيت بالبراق فركبته حتى أتيت بيت المقدس فربـطـته بالحلقة التي يربط فيها الأنبياء ثم دخلت المسجد فصليت فيه ركعتين، ثم عـرج بي إلى السماء"(مسلم). فقد كان الله تعالى قادرا على أن يبدأ رحلة المعراج برسوله من المسجد الحرام بمكة، ولكنه سبحانه اختار الأقصى لذلك ليثبت مكانته في قلوب المسلمين، كبوابة الأرض إلى السماء، أرض المنشر والمحشر. قالت مَيْمُونَةَ مَوْلَاةَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ أَفْتِنَا فِي بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ، فَقَالَ: "أَرْضُ الْمَنْشَرِ وَالْمَحْشَرِ " (أبو داود وابن ماجه وأحمد).

· هو ثالث المساجد التي لا تشد الرحال إلا إليها، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تُشَدُّ الرِّحَالُ إِلا إِلَى ثَلاثَةِ مَسَاجِدَ: الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ، وَمَسْجِدِ الرَّسُولِ ـ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ وَمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى." (البخاري) إلا أنه ليس بحرم، لأنه لا يحرم فيه الصيد، وتلتقط لقطته، بخلاف حرمي مكة والمدينة. وتسميته بالحرم الشـريف ليست صحيحة، وإنما الاسـم الصحيح هو "المسجد الأقصى المبارك"، وهو الاسم الذي ظل يطلق عليه طوال العهد الإسلامي حتى عصر المماليك، حين سمى حرما، تشريفا، رغم أنها تسمية غير صحيحة، ولا جائزة. 




*وضعه الحالي*

منذ أمد، يدعي اليهود أن المسجد الأقصى المبارك بني في موضع ما يسمى بالمعبد/ الهيكل اليهودي. ومنذ عام 1967م، يعاني المسجد الأقصى المبارك من الاحتلال الصهيوني الذي: 



# اعتدى على حرمة المصلين داخله، واستباح دماءهم في عدة مذابح داخل ساحاته الآمنة.

# أحرق جزءا منه، وحاول تفجيره، وتخريبه غير ذات مرة.

# استولى على أجزاء منه، مثل: باب المغاربة، وحائط البراق الذي حوله إلى حائط مبكى يدنسه اليهود، بينما يمنع المسلمون من الاقتراب منه.

# حاصر أبوابه الأخرى، ومنع المصلين من حرية الوصول إليه والصلاة والرباط فيه، بينما أتاح لليهود دخوله.

# شق الحفريات والأنفاق تحت أساساته، ما أدى إلى تصدع أجزاء منه.

# منع محاولات ترميمه، وإعادة بناء ما تصدع منه.





المسجد الأقصى حق المسلمين، لأنهم ورثة الرسالات السماوية السابقة، وهو رمز اصطفاء الله تعالى لرسالة الإسلام .. خاتمة الرسالات السابقة تصدقها، وتهيمن عليها [6]. فالمسلمون يؤمنون بجميع الأنبياء السابقين، ويعتبرون تبجيلهم وتوقيرهم ركنا من أركان دينهم، ومن ثم، فإنهم – وليس من يدعون كذبا أنهم أتباع هؤلاء الأنبياء – الأقدر على حماية هذا المكان المقدس. ولن يسود السلام إلا بعودة الحق لأهله.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] من اجمل الــ
صور النادرة وقديمة للمسجد الأقصى المبارك والبلدة القديمة 































*باب المغاربة*










[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 

قصة المسجد الأقصى المبارك عبر العصور

9 مراحل تاريخية

بين صعود وهبوط من التأسيس وحتى التحرير القادم بإذن الله




*
البناء الأول

من عهد آدم عليه السلام - إلى حوالي عام 1550 ق.م*





*قصة المسجد الأقصى المبارك عبر العصور

المرحلة الأولى: البناء الأول

من عهد آدم عليه السلام - إلى حوالي عام 1550 ق.م
*
هذه هي المرحلة الأولى في تاريخ المسجد الأقصى المبارك، وتمتد منذ بنائه الأول على يد آدم عليه السلام، وحتى أول انحدار معروف له تاريخيا في عهد الفراعنة، وتشهد فيما بين ذلك بعثة أبي الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه السلام، ثم إسحاق ويعقوب ويوسف عليهم الصلاة والسلام، ولتتعاقب عليها أقوام اليبوسيين، والكنعانيين، والهكسوس.





جاء بناء المسجد الأقصى المبارك فوق هضبة موريا Moriah بالقدس القديمة، ليصبح ثاني بيت وضع للناس لعبادة الله تعالى، بعد أربعين عاما من بناء البيت الأول، المسجد الحرام بمكة، كما نص على ذلك الحديث الشريف. 

- عن أبي ذر الغفاري -رضي الله تعالى عنه- قال: قلت: (*يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَيُّ مَسْجِدٍ وُضِعَ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَوَّلَ؟ قَالَ: الْمَسْجِدُ الْحَرَامُ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ ثُمَّ أَيٌّ؟ قَالَ: الْمَسْجِدُ الْأَقْصَى، قُلْتُ: كَمْ كَانَ بَيْنَهُمَا؟ قَالَ: أَرْبَعُونَ سَنَةً، ثُمَّ أَيْنَمَا أَدْرَكَتْكَ الصَّلَاةُ بَعْدُ فَصَلِّهْ فَإِنَّ الْفَضْلَ فِيهِ*.) صحيح البخاري/ حديث 3115 ترقيم العالمية 

هذا الحديث الشريف حدد المدة الفاصلة بين بناء البيتين الحرام والمقدس بأربعين سنة، وهو ما يرجح أن يكون بانيهما نفس الشخص أو من نفس الجيل. واختلف في تحديد هذا الباني الأول على ثلاثة أقوال، فمن قائل انه آدم Adam عليه السلام أو أحد أبنائه، ومن قائل إنهم الملائكة، وذلك قبل وجود البشر على الأرض، ومن قائل إنه إبراهيم Ibrahim - Abraham عليه السلام. والمرجح هو أنه آدم، لأن هذين البيتين إنما وضعا ليتعبد فيهما الناس، وليس الملائكة، بخلاف البيت المعمور في السماء، فناسب أن يبنيهما الناس. ثم إن إبراهيم عليه السلام إنما رفع قواعد البيت الحرام ولم يبنها ابتداء، كما نص القرآن الكريم، فلا يرجح أن يكون هو الباني الأول لأي من المسجدين

- قال تعالى: (*رَّبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِن ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِندَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ*) إبراهيم37 

- قال تعالى: (*وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ. رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ*) البقرة 127-128

ويرجح أن يكون هذا البناء الأول للمسجد الأقصى قد اقتصر على تحديد حدوده، ومساحته التي تتراوح بين 142 – 144 دونم (الدونم = ألف متر مربع). فكلمة المسجد اسم لمكان السجود، وهي الاسم الإسلامي لبيوت الله تعالى، وتعنى الأرض المخصصة للصلاة وعبادة الله تعالى. فأي أرض خصصت للصلاة، وحددت لها قبلة هي مسجد، وتشمل ما تحتها إلى سبع أرضين وما فوقها إلى سبع سماوات، ولا يشترط أن يكون المسجد مبنى مقببا، أو غير مقبب.

وحدود المسجد الأقصى المبارك لم يطرأ عليها تغيير منذ وضعت لأول مرة وحتى يومنا هذا. فكما تعرض المسجد الحرام في مكة للهدم والتدمير أكثر من مرة بعوامل شتى، وبقيت قواعده، كذلك تعرض المسجد الأقصى المبارك بالقدس لمثل ذلك، وبقى سوره يجدده المجددون على مر العصور. 

ويعتقد كثير من الباحثين أن المسجد الحرام بمكة لم يزل معمورا حتى جاء زمن نوح Nuh - Noah عليه الصلاة والسلام، فاختفى مع الطوفان، واستمر على ذلك حتى بوأه الله لإبراهيم، فرفع هو وابنه إسماعيل Isma'il - Ishmael، عليهما السلام، قواعده. وكذلك المسجد الأقصى المبارك، فقد انقطعت أخباره في العهود البائدة من بعد آدم عليه السلام. واستمر الأمر كذلك إلى أن هاجر إبراهيم عليه السلام إلى الأرض المباركة حول المسجد الأقصى، حيث اتخذها مركزا لنشر دعوة التوحيد، وعمر، هو وذريته من ابنه النبي إسحاق Isaac، ثم حفيده النبي يعقوب Ya'qub - Jacob (إسرائيل Israel)، عليهما الصلاة والسلام، ثم الأسباط twelve tribes (حفدة يعقوب)، المسجد الأقصى المبارك.

- قال تعالى: (*وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَلُوطاً إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ*) الأنبياء: 71

- قال تعالى: (*فَلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلّاً جَعَلْنَا نَبِيّاً*) مريم 49

- قال تعالى: (*وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ. وَبَارَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى إِسْحَاقَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا مُحْسِنٌ وَظَالِمٌ لِّنَفْسِهِ مُبِينٌ*) الصافات 112-113 

أما التاريخ، والذي لم يبدأ علميا إلا بعد أن عرفت الكتابة حوالي عام 3500 ق. م، فقد سجل قدوم اليبوسيين Jebusites، وهم بطن من بطون العرب الكنعانيين Canaanites (الذين استقروا بفلسطين، فعرفت باسمهم، أرض كنعان Canaan)، إلى القدس، وبناءهم لها خلال حوالي عام 3000 ق. م. وكانت القدس تعرف باسمهم، يبوس Jebus، ويعتقد أنها كانت تقوم في أول أمرها على تلال أوفل وسلوان إلى الجنوب من المسجد الأقصى المبارك مباشرة. وتعد بعض الحجارة اليبوسية التي تظهر في أخفض زوايا السور المقدسي المتحد مع سور المسجد الأقصى المبارك، وهي الزاوية الجنوبية الشرقية، أقدم الآثار الإنسانية في المدينة على الإطلاق، ولعلها تدل على أن اليبوسيين جددوا بناء سور المسجد المبارك. 

ويعتقد أن هؤلاء اليبوسيين عرفوا ديانة التوحيد، الإسلام، لحرصهم على مجاورة الأقصى، وأيضا لاحتفائهم بهجرة نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلام إليهم حوالي عام 1900 ق. م[1]. وتذكر التوراة المتداولة في يد اليهود اليوم أنه عليه السلام التقى ملكهم، مِلكي صادق Melchizedek، أو ملك السلام، وكان صديقا له. وهذا الملك هو الذي ينسب إليه الاسم الكنعاني للقدس، أور سالم Ūršalīm، أي مدينة سالم، أو السلام، وهو الذي اشتق منه الاسم Jerusalem المستخدم في الإنجيل الذي بيد اليهود والنصارى حاليا، وفي العالم الغربي للإشارة إليها. 



ويؤكد القرآن الكريم في أكثر من موضع أن إبراهيم عليه السلام، وجميع الأنبياء من ذريته، ومن بينهم أنبياء بني إسرائيل (يعقوب عليه السلام) والذين استوطنوا الأرض المباركة منذ هجرته إليها، إنما كانوا موحدين أسلموا وجوههم لله. وهو بهذا يقطع أية صلة دينية متوهمة بين تلك الأمة المسلمة التي خلت من بني إسرائيل، وبين يهود ونصارى اليوم الذين يدعون الارتباط بهم، وينسبون أنفسهم إليهم، بل ويصر الصهاينة منهم على نسبة الكيان الغاصب الذي أقاموه في بيت المقدس إلى نبي الله يعقوب عليه السلام.

- قال تعالى: (*وَمَن يَرْغَبُ عَن مِّلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلاَّ مَن سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ وَلَقَدِ اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ. إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ أَسْلِمْ قَالَ أَسْلَمْتُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ. وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إَلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ. أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ إِلَـهَكَ وَإِلَـهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ. تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُم مَّا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلاَ تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ. وَقَالُواْ كُونُواْ هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُواْ قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ. قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ*.) البقرة 130-136

- قال تعالى: (*أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطَ كَانُواْ هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللّهُ*) البقرة 140

- قال تعالى: (*يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَآجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنزِلَتِ التَّورَاةُ وَالإنجِيلُ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِهِ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ. يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَآجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنزِلَتِ التَّورَاةُ وَالإنجِيلُ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِهِ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ. هَاأَنتُمْ هَؤُلاء حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُم بِهِ عِلمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَآجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُم بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَاللّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ. مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيّاً وَلاَ نَصْرَانِيّاً وَلَكِن كَانَ حَنِيفاً مُّسْلِماً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ. إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَـذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَاللّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ*) آل عمران 65 -68

- قال تعالى: (إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّ*ةً قَانِتاً لِلّهِ حَنِيفاً وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ*) النحل 120

وبين حوالي عامي 1800 – 1600 ق. م[2]، عرفت أرض فلسطين الهكسوس Hyksos، أو "الحكام الأجانب"، باللغة المصرية القديمة. وهؤلاء كانوا بدوا استقروا في مصر، وأقاموا مملكة في شمالها، ولكنهم لم يدينوا بدين المصريين القدماء، الذين كان أكثرهم يؤلهون حكامهم الفراعنة, ويتعبدون للشمس والقمر، ولبعض الحيوانات كالثور والبقرة والقردة. ولعل بعثة نبي الله يعقوب ثم ابنه النبي الكريم يوسف Yusuf - Joseph، عليهما الصلاة والسلام، قد حدثت خلال هذه الفترة. حيث يشير القرآن إلى حكام مصر في عصر نبي الله يوسف بلفظ الملك، وليس الفرعون، وهو اللفظ الذي يستخدمه عند ذكر حكام مصر في عصور الأنبياء اللاحقين، مثل موسى Musa - Moses عليه السلام. 

- قال تعالى: (*وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مِكِينٌ أَمِينٌ*) يوسف54

وهكذا كان دخول يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام إلى مصر بعد أن تآمر عليه إخوته. فدعا إلى الله فيها، وواجه فساد المجتمع، حتى وصل إلى أرفع المناصب، وهو منصب العزيز (كبير الوزراء). ثم انتقل إليها أبوه يعقوب عليه السلام وأولاده، بعدما أصاب الجدب أرضهم جنوبي بادية النقب بفلسطين، ليعمل الجميع على نشر المشروع الإصلاحي الإسلامي بين أهل مصر، باعتبار أن الإسلام هو الحل الوحيد الذي أثبت نجاحه عبر التاريخ[3].

- قال تعالى: (*فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ*) يوسف 99

- وقال تعالى حكاية عن مؤمن آل فرعون (*وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ*) غافر 34

ومن هذا العرض يتبين كيف أن أرض بيت المقدس عرفت نور الهداية منذ بدء الخليقة، وتزايدت بركتها بهجرة نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلام إليها، بل لقد امتد النور والبركة منها إلى مصر القديمة، التي تعد من أولى الحضارات في العالم، فعرفت عبادة الله الواحد، بفضل هجرة الأمة المسلمة من بني إسرائيل إليها. 




[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

المرحلة الثانية: العلو الفرعوني وتسلط الجبارين
من حوالي 1550 ق.م - حوالي 1000 ق.م


 
هذه المرحلة من تاريخ بيت المقدس شهدت تسلط الفراعنة ثم الجبارين (العمالقة) على الأرض المباركة، وبعثة موسى وهارون عليهما السلام إلى بني إسرائيل، الأمة المسلمة آنذاك، لتحريرها، وتأخر التحرير بسبب جبنهم عن دخولها. 
 

خلال العقد 1550 ق.م تقريبا، بدأ عصر الدولة المصرية الثالثة (الحديثة) والتي تعتبر أقوى وأهم الممالك المصرية القديمة. فبعد أن هزم حاكمها، أحمس الأول، الهكسوس، أصبحت تسيطر على مصر كلها، ثم توسعت شمالا. وفي عهد تحتمس الثالث، الذي تولى الحكم حوالي عام 1479 ق.م، وكان أول حاكم مصري يلقب بالفرعون [1] pharaoh، بلغت الدولة المصرية أقصى اتساع لها فامتدت من الأناضول شمالا إلى القرن الإفريقي جنوبا، وخضعت يبوس بذلك للحكم الفرعوني المباشر.  
ولكن المصريين القدماء لم يكونوا يؤمنون بالإله الواحد الأحد، بل إن قسما منهم اتخذوا حكامهم الفراعنة آلهة. فاتسم عهدهم بالإفساد والعلو في الأرض، وعم الظلام الأرض المباركة.  
- قال تعالى: (إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعاً يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ. وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ. وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ) القصص 4-6

 
أما بنو إسرائيل المؤمنون Children of Israel/ Israelites، والذين هاجروا إلى مصر أيام الهكسوس، فقد سامهم الفراعنة سوء العذاب، فكانوا يقتلون أبناءهم ويستبقون نساءهم للخدمة. وإزاء ذلك البلاء، كان من هؤلاء المؤمنين من تمسك بدينه، مثل آل موسى Musa (Moses) وهارون Harun (Aaron) عليهما السلام، ومنهم من تأثر بفرعون وجنوده، فبغى على قومه، مثل قارون، بينما طغت المادية على حياة الكثيرين منهم. 
- قال تعالى: (إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْكُنُوزِ مَا إِنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بِالْعُصْبَةِ أُولِي الْقُوَّةِ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ) القصص 76  
- قال تعالى: (فَخَرَجَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ فِي زِينَتِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنيَا يَا لَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ قَارُونُ إِنَّهُ لَذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ) القصص 79 
ومع عظم البلاء، جاء عظم المنحة، فبعث الله تعالى موسى عليه السلام، والذي نجى من بطش عدوه فرعون مصر، بعد أن تربى في بيته، وبعث معه أخاه هارون عليه السلام لدعوة هذا المتجبر إلى الكف عن ظلمه، ولإخراج بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين، إلى أرض النجاة والأمل، أرض بيت المقدس.  
- قال تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْ أَخْرِجْ قَوْمَكَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَذَكِّرْهُمْ بِأَيَّامِ اللّهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ) إبراهيم 5  
- قال تعالى: (أَنْ أَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ) الشعراء 17 
واستكبر فرعون وجنوده، ورفض دعوة موسى وأخيه عليهما السلام، فأهلكهم الله بآية عظيمة شهدها بنو إسرائيل بأعينهم، وهي آية فلق البحر. وخرج موسى عليه السلام ببني إسرائيل من مصر إلى سيناء قاصدا الأرض المقدسة، حيث المسجد الأقصى المبارك، وكان ذلك إيذانا بزوال ملك الفراعنة.  
- قال تعالى: (وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُم مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوَءَ الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُم بَلاءٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ. وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنجَيْنَاكُمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ) البقرة 49-50  
- قال تعالى: (يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى) طه 80  
- قال تعالى: (وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ) الأعراف 137 
 
مسار خروج نبي الله موسى عليه السلام ببني إسرائيل من مصر (المصدر: دورة علوم الأقصى الأولى على الإنترنت –د.عبدالله معروف) 


ولعل رسائل تل العمارنة Amarna letters ، والتي شملت مداولات بين الإدارة المصرية، خاصة في عهد إخناتون الذي حكم مصر خلال العقد 1330 ق. م، وممثليها في أرض كنعان، ومنهم عبد حيبا، تدل على بداية تعرض الحكم الفرعوني للأرض المباركة للانحسار في تلك الفترة. حيث تضمنت مطالبات للفراعنة بتوفير الحماية لها من الأعداء الذين يعتقد أنهم كانوا من الحيثيين أو الهكسوس أو العبرانيين. 
ومع ضعف دولة الفراعنة وانحسار حكمهم المباشر للأرض المباركة، انتقلت مقاليد الأمور فيها إلى قبائل تعرف بقبائل "بلستيا" Philistines، قدمت من جهة البحر المتوسط، ومن جزر كريت في بحر إيجه، إلى الأرض المباركة، واستوطنتها، ويعتقد أن الاسم "فلسطين" Palestine نسبة إليهم. وباندماج هذه القبائل، التي لم تعرف التوحيد، بأهل بيت المقدس من اليبوسيين والكنعانيين، انحرفوا جميعا عن دين إبراهيم عليه السلام، بل لقد كانوا على أشد درجات الفساد، وعرفوا بالعمالقة Amalekites. 
ورغم تعدد نعم الله على بني إسرائيل، الأمة المسلمة آنذاك، والموكلة بتحرير الأرض من نير الظلم والفساد، إلا أن عصيانهم لموسى عليه السلام بعد خروجهم من مصر تكرر لأكثر من مرة، على ما فصله الله تعالى في سورة البقرة، وفي كثير من سور القرآن الكريم، وكأنما أفسد الذل الذي سامهم إياه فرعون نفوسهم، فجبلت على الإعراض عن المعالي. وكان من أبرز مظاهر عصيانهم وجحودهم للعهد مع الله تعالى عبادتهم العجل من دون الله، ثم جبنهم عن دخول الأرض المباركة وتحريرها وتحرير البيت المقدس من براثن العمالقة (والذين أشار إليهم القرآن الكريم باسم الجبارين). 
- قال تعالى: (يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ المُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ. قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْماً جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا حَتَّىَ يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ) المائدة 21 – 22 
وتألم موسى عليه السلام كثيرا لهذا الجحود والعصيان، ولبقاء المسجد الأقصى محروما من وصال المؤمنين، دون أن تمتد إليه يد لتعميره أو إزالة المظالم حوله، فلجأ إلى ربه يدعوه أن يفرق بينه وبين القوم الفاسقين. وكتب الله عليهم التيه أربعين سنة، وذلك في أرض سيناء على الأرجح، حتى ينشأ جيل جديد لم يفسده الذل. 
- قال تعالى: (قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ) المائدة 26 
ومات هارون عليه السلام في التيه. وبانتهائه، قاد موسى عليه السلام الجيل الجديد من بني إسرائيل الأكثر إيمانا نحو الأرض المقدسة، من جهة الأردن، ولكنه أيضا مات قبل أن يدخلها. ويروي الحديث الشريف أنه دعا الله تعالى أن يدنيه منها عند موته، فاستجاب عز وجل له. 
- عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- قال: (أُرْْسِلَ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى مُوسَى عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُ صَكَّهُ فَرَجَعَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ فَقَالَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي إِلَى عَبْدٍ لَا يُرِيدُ الْمَوْتَ فَرَدَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ عَيْنَهُ وَقَالَ ارْجِعْ فَقُلْ لَهُ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى مَتْنِ ثَوْرٍ فَلَهُ بِكُلِّ مَا غَطَّتْ بِهِ يَدُهُ بِكُلِّ شَعْرَةٍ سَنَةٌ قَالَ أَيْ رَبِّ ثُمَّ مَاذَا قَالَ ثُمَّ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ فَالْآنَ فَسَأَلَ اللَّهَ أَنْ يُدْنِيَهُ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ رَمْيَةً بِحَجَرٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَوْ كُنْتُ ثَمَّ لَأَرَيْتُكُمْ قَبْرَهُ إِلَى جَانِبِ الطَّرِيقِ عِنْدَ الْكَثِيبِ الْأَحْمَرِ.) صحيح البخاري/ حديث 1253 ترقيم العالمية 
وبعد وفاة موسى عليه السلام، بعث الله تعالى نبيا آخر (تذكر التوراة المتداولة حاليا بيد اليهود والنصارى أن اسمه يوشع Joshua) قاد بني إسرائيل باتجاه الأرض المباركة، فعبر نهر الأردن حوالي عام 1190 ق. م، بحسب المصادر التاريخية[2]، وفتح أريحا. 
- ‏عن‏ ‏أبي هريرة‏ ‏قال: قال رسول الله‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم (‏إِنَّ الشَّمْسَ لَمْ تُحْبَسْ ‏ ‏لِبَشَرٍ ‏ ‏إِلَّا ‏ ‏لِيُوشَعَ ‏ ‏لَيَالِيَ سَارَ إِلَى ‏ ‏بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ) مسند أحمد/ 7964 
ولكن بني إسرائيل جددوا عصيانهم، وخالفوا توجيهات الله تعالى لهم بطلب المغفرة عند فتح القرى، فكفروا بنعمة الله عليهم بدلا من شكرها. وهذا الموقف استتبع تأخر دخولهم بيت المقدس لسنوات طوال خلال ما يسمى بعصر القضاة، والذي اتسم بالفوضى والانحلال. 
- قال تعالى: (وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُواْ هَـذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ فَكُلُواْ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ رَغَداً وَادْخُلُواْ الْبَابَ سُجَّداً وَقُولُواْ حِطَّةٌ نَّغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ. فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ قَوْلاً غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ رِجْزاً مِّنَ السَّمَاء بِمَا كَانُواْ يَفْسُقُونَ) البقرة 58- 59 
ويحفل القرآن الكريم بقصص بني إسرائيل، في حياة موسى عليه السلام، وفيما بعدها، ويفصل مظاهر عصيانهم لله ورسوله في كثير من آياته، وهو ما يشكك في صدق إيمانهم بهذا النبي الكريم وولائهم لبيت الله المقدس، ويكذب دعاوى اليهود الحاليين بهذا الشأن. كما أن هذا التفصيل لهذه القصة العظيمة يؤكد ارتباط النصر والفتح بقوة الإيمان والعقيدة والطاعة لله ورسله في نفوس الأمة المسلمة في أي وقت وحين، فضلا عن تأكيد ارتباط الأمن والسلام في العالم أجمع بسيادة العقيدة الصحيحة والمنهج القويم على هذه الأرض المباركة.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
3
*
فتح داوود عليه السلام*

4
*
الاحتلال البابلي والروماني*


5
*
البعثة النبوية والفتح الإسلامي
*

6
*
الاحتلال الصليبي*

7

الفتح الصلاحي

8
*
العلو الصهيوني*

9
*
الفتح القادم بإذن الله

*
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] انظر وتمعن ..

 


هذه صورة قديمه للمسجد الا قصى 


هذه صورة لساحه المسجد الاقصى الشريف




هذه صورة للمسجد الاقصى عندما امتدت عليه يد الغدر الصهيونيه واحرقوه 




وهذه صورة للحريق الذي تعرض له المسجد الاقصى الشريف




هذه صورة من سطح القبه المشرفه للصخرة 



هذه صور لباحة المسجد الاقصى وقبة الصخره وهي لا تكاد تتسع للمصلين رغم الحصار والتضيق


هذه صورة قديمه لاحد جوانب المسجد الاقصى الشريف


هذه صورة لمدخل المصلى المرواني من أحد أبوابه


هذه صورة داخل المصلى المرواني بعد الترميم ويتكوّن المصلّى المرواني من ستة عشر رواقاً ، و تبلغ مساحته نحو 4000 مترٍ مربع ، و خصّص في زمن عبد الملك بن مروان كمدرسة فقهية و من هنا اكتسبت اسم المصلّى المرواني


هذه ايض صورة داخليه للمصلى المرواني في أثناء الاحتلال الصليبي لبيت المقدس استعمله الصليبيون اسطبلاً لخيولهم و مخزناً للذخيرة و أطلقوا عليه اسم اسطبلات سليمان ، و أعاد صلاح الدين الأيوبي فتحه للصلاة بعد تحرير بيت المقدس .
و بالنسبة للسقف الحالي للمصلّى فإنه يعود إلى عهد السلطان العثماني سليمان القانوني ، أما الأعمدة و الأقواس الموجودة في المصلى فإنها تعود إلى عهد عبد الملك بن مروان


صور للمصلى المرواني مدخلة أمام المسجد الأقصى ( القبة الرصاصية ) 



بالجانب الأيمن من الصور توجد مكتبة الأقصى ،،،


هذه صورة المسجد المرواني ( المدخل للمصلى ) 


هذه الصورة ايضا من الداخل 



هذه صورة للمسجد الاقصى 


هذه صورة قديمه لاحد بوابات القدس وهي بوابة دمشق 


هذه الصورة ايضا لبوابه دمشق حديثه


هذه صورة من النوافذ العليا للبوابة للخارج.. 




ارجو ان تكونوا تمتعوا بهذه الجوله التي اتيحت لكم لرؤية المسجد الاقصى والقبه المشرفه والمسجد المرواني ......
وساضع لكم نبذه بسيطه عن السمجد المرواني ....
يقع المصلى المرواني أسفل الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية من المسجد الأقصى و كان يُطلق عليه قديماً اسم التسوية الشرقية من المسجد الأقصى نسبة إلى التسوية المعمارية التي بناها الأمويّون في ذلك الموقع ليتسنّى لهم بناء المسجد الأقصى على أرضية مستوية و أساسات متينة ، حيث قاموا ببناء تلك الأروقة الحجرية القائمة على دعامات حجرية قوية و التي شكّلت هذه القطاعات الضخمة التي نراها اليوم كما أثبت أهل الآثار .........
و يتكوّن المصلّى المرواني من ستة عشر رواقاً ، و تبلغ مساحته نحو 4000 مترٍ مربع ، و خصّص في زمن عبد الملك بن مروان كمدرسة فقهية و من هنا اكتسبت اسم المصلّى المرواني .........
و في أثناء الاحتلال الصليبي لبيت المقدس استعمله الصليبيون اسطبلاً لخيولهم و مخزناً للذخيرة و أطلقوا عليه اسم اسطبلات سليمان ، و أعاد صلاح الدين الأيوبي فتحه للصلاة بعد تحرير بيت المقدس .
و بالنسبة للسقف الحالي للمصلّى فإنه يعود إلى عهد السلطان العثماني سليمان القانوني ، أما الأعمدة و الأقواس الموجودة في المصلى فإنها تعود إلى عهد عبد الملك بن مروان .
و نسب الصليبيون اسم اسطبلات لسليمان اعتقاداً منهم أن الموقع يعود لفترة النبي سليمان عليه السلام ، و من هنا يعتقد كثيرٌ من الناس أن هذا المكان من بناء سيّدنا سليمان عليه السلام ، و هذا من التلبيس و الدسّ الذي يستعمله اليهود ، حتى تُنسَب لهم فيما بعد ، لتكون شاهداً على وجودهم على هذه البقعة منذ الأزل ، و قد أُغلق المصلّى المرواني لسنوات طويلة ، لعدة عوامل أهمّها اتساع المكان العلويّ ، و قلة عدد شادّي الرحال إليه ، إلاّ أن صعود التيار الإسلامي ساهم في مضاعفة عدد المصلّين و تعميق الوعي الإسلامي بمعاني شدّ الرحال ، حيث لم تعدْ الظروف داخل المسجد الأقصى تكفي لاستيعاب الكمّ الهائل من المصلّين ، مما أوجب ضرورة إعادة افتتاحه و تحويله إلى مصلّى و أطلقوا عليه اسم المصلّى المرواني ، نسبة إلى مؤسسه الحقيقي .........
أطماع يهودية جديدة - قديمة بالمصلّى المرواني :

أطماع اليهود بالمسجد الأقصى أطماع قديمة و تحديداً أطماعهم بالمصلّى المرواني ، فقد أثار الصهاينة ضجّة كبيرة ضد عملية الإصلاح و الترميم في المصلّى المرواني التي قامت بها مؤسسة الأقصى و هيئة الأوقاف و كتبت الصحف العبرية حين ذاك أن المسلمين يقيمون مسجداً سرّياً تحت المسجد الأقصى ، هذه الضجة التي أثارها الصهاينة ترجِع بالدرجة الأولى إلى وجود مخطّطات داخل الحكومة الصهيونية لتحويل هذا المصلّى إلى كنيسٍ يهودي في إطار تسويةٍ ما للقضية الفلسطينية ، و لا أدلّ على ذلك مما فعله باراك عام 1999 ، ففي 3/أكتوبر قامت حكومة باراك ببناء درَجٍ حتى السور الذي هو حائط المصلّى المرواني و الحدّ الجنوبي للمسجد الأقصى المبارك ، و قد افتتحه باراك نفسه و ادعى كذِباً أن هذا المكان مدخل الهيكل .
و في إشارة واضحة للأطماع اليهودية في المصلّى المرواني برزت حين اقتحم آرئيل شارون 28/9/2000 المسجد الأقصى و حاول دخول المصلّى المرواني عبر باحات المسجد الأقصى مدنّساً حرمة المكان ، الأمر الذي أدّى إلى اندلاع انتفاضة الأقصى ، و من يومها منعت دائرة الأوقاف الإسلامية دخول اليهود و السيّاح الأجانب إلى باحات المسجد الأقصى ، إلى أن فرض و بعد مرور ثلاثة سنوات وزير الأمن الداخلي "تساحي هنغبي" السماح بدخول اليهود و الأجانب إلى ساحت المسجد الأقصى و الذين حاولوا مراراً و تكراراً أداء شعائر دينية مشبوهة أمام المصلّى المرواني و في أماكن أخرى من المسجد الأقصى ........
ولا يغيب عن بالنا ما قدمه الشيخ الرائد صلاح لهذا المسجد من اعمال اعادة الحياة به واصبح يؤمه المصلين فله الفضل في اعادة افتتاحه وعمله الدؤوب لاعادة ترميمه .....

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
هنا اسوار القدس الشريف ....قمه بالروعه والجمال.......



وهنا ايضا اسوار القدس مع اشجار النخيل ........


الحائط الغربي وهو حائط البراق .....




هنا حارة من حارات القدس القديمه وهي بمجملها مسقوفه ....وبناها قديم ....



وهنا ايضا حارة من حارات القدس القديمه........




هذه احد اسواق القدس القديمه ....


هذه صورة ليليه للقدس الشريف ......


هذه إحدى كنائس القدس...



هذه الصورة اخذت من على اسوار القدس ......



















[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 















هذه قرية سلوان المطله على الاقصى الشريف...



كنسية القيامه.


كنسية القيامه من الداخل


جبل الزيتون


وادي جهنم واسمه القديم ( قدرون ) ويسميه العرب ( وادي سلوان )







[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلمو دياتك يا محمود

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يسلمو دياتك يا محمود


 

وديّــــــــــــاتك يا عبود  :Smile:

----------


## عفراء حسن

هاد شي كتير حلو 
يسلمو

----------


## حسناء الجليد

عنجد مو عارفة ايه احكي او اعلق .............. عجز لساني عن التعبير...........

بس عنجد الله يبارك بعمرك يا اخي هدوء عاصف ............... والله حسستني اني بالاقصى .........
وهذه امنيتي اني ازور الاقصى ازور وطني الحبيب وبالاخص الاقصى........

لك دعواتي ياأخي هدوء عاصف .......... بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير .




صراحة كل الصور حبيتهم المحزن فيهم والمفرح .................

بس اكتر الصور حبيتهم :

طبعا هاي لانو فيها جليد ...........
http://www.palestineremembered.com/G...Rock-15363.jpg

وهاي الصورة اشعرتني بالامان ............ وحسيت انها التقطت بوقت الفجر........
http://www.jerusalemshots.com/i/uploaded/0708020016.jpg

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا زرت فلسطين ورحت على الاقصى والقبه الصخرة ما شاء الله بس بالصغر

----------


## تمارة

[bor=0033FF] [gdwl]شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... [/gdwl][/bor]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
اهلا وسهلا بكم جميعا نورتوا الموضوع ..
ومهما نقدم ما بنوفي مقدساتنا حقها .. أهلا بكم  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> اهلا وسهلا بكم جميعا نورتوا الموضوع ..
> ومهما نقدم ما بنوفي مقدساتنا حقها .. أهلا بكم 
> [/align]


 
طبعا مقدستنا هي حاضرنا وتراثنا وتاريخنا العريق بكل بقاع الكون . :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## عصفورة الشمال

اللهم احمي واحفظ المسجد الأقصى.... وانصر المجاهدين في كل مكاااااااااااااان
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع

 :Icon30:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
أهلا وسهلا بكم جميعا نورتوا الموضوع  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------

